# Southland’s Order In the Court, QAA July 17, 2002 - March 24, 2013 “Gavel”



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

So Little Time…. 

“If All the Dogs On My Truck Had Half of Gavel’s Heart, I would be doing well”
~Andy Attar~ 

“Gavel is the quintessential Labrador. He is just perfect.”
~ Harold Richardson, DVM~ 

While your adult size may have looked like you could keep Order what you really kept was “Fun”… you were my sense of humor. Gavel’ s world was a Happy Happy World. Whether it was gathering up shoes, playing ball, retrieving a bird, or eating a “sammich”, the world was a happy place. You were 6 ½ weeks old when I flew to Virginia to pick you out…. But I had no choice in the matter, as you picked me. I sat on the ground and watched you and your brother run around…. And pretty soon, during one of your fly-bys, you climbed on my lap, kissed me, and off you went! So many smells, so little time! 









_Your dad, GMHR Kingston's Zulu Raider approving my puppy pick_


We started your training. I got your through part of the yard, and through FF. Your nose was so strong, I trained you in parks and cemetaries until you were almost a year old. We worked to teach you to use your eyes! But what fun we had! We then went to Jim Van Engen’s seminar. We had been training by setting up chairs in the park with white coats on them. I would run out, throw the mark, run back and send you…. Gav was a puppy at the seminar, and the other dogs were far advanced over us. We were the demo dogs for how to do, or not do in our case, yard work. Then Gavel saw his first 250+ marks..... my park distance was 50-75 yards. His eyes were as big as saucers. I'll never forget how he did ins and outs, ran around water, etc, to get to the big mark on the hill - unschooled, but a natural marker. Gavel ended up staying with Jim for a bit, and then joined my dogs in Texas at Ridgeview Retrievers. After bringing my dogs back home, you spent some time with Paul Sletten, and became QAA’d at a 50 dog qualifying in Memphis! You then went to Andy Attar’s. You weren’t at Andy’s very long until I entered you in the Amateur at Mississippi Valley. While Andy felt it was a bit early, I entered you anyway, and you and I finished that AA stake together! And, that made you the first dog I ever finished an AA stake with. I will never forget how you front footed all those marks in the first series on some very difficult terrain at Busch Wildlife – here many nationals were held, and you made it look so easy! 


You had some health issues along the way caused by a couple of accidents. You overcame all obstacles and continued to rise to the occasion. Then, just as you were starting to make it into the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] series of opens on a frequent basis, you got colon cancer. So, after you had surgery, I decided to retire you. You owed me nothing, and only gave me Love in return. Needless to say, you loved being at home. As a puppy, you always brought me my shoes, never chewed. (Course, sometimes you wouldn’t bring me two alike, but you always thought it was more fun that way!) I would tell you what a great retriever you were. As an adult dog, if I wasn’t awake, you would place the shoes around me in bed, so when I woke up, I would tell you what a great retriever you were! 



Your favorite pastime was to play ball. You could make someone’s arm fall off. And if I was working on the computer, you would ever so gently place the ball right above the keyboard on my laptop. Then you would look at me, look at the ball, look at me, look at the ball…. And tell me I only needed to throw it “just once.” 
But now you have a cancer you can’t beat. And you are leaving the world with your tennis ball and your waggy tail. Time has gone way too quickly. I run into people from that Van Engen seminar, and they all remember Gav with a smile....  The way Gav feels life should be - happy and smiling. 

So Heaven got a perfect one today… a big beautiful dog that never met a person or cat he didn’t like, never saw a shoe that didn’t need to carried, or a ball that didn’t need to be thrown, or a retrieve that didn’t need to be made. You can yawn loudly all you want in Heaven’s holding blind, pat your feet for the birds, and kiss all the cats. 

Many thanks to all those who cared for and about him….. Dr Jeff Schuett (who I wish were wrong just one time), Lydia Fekula (who knows how to really make a “sammich”), Dr. Harold Richardson (who gave you back your feet to run on when they were chemically burned in a kennel accident) Dr. Mitch Robbins (who saved your life from colon cancer), Dr. Rhonda Feinmehl and Dr. Tiffany Leach (who did the best they could trying to give you more time with mom), Eryn, Kaitie, Thom and Auntie Mar Paker who has loved you like one of their own over the past 10+ years, and helped me feed you on days you didn’t feel like eating, and “Aunt” Lainee who gave me a wonderful drawing to always remember you by… (but how could I ever forget you?) and all of your other friends who have shed a tear with me today. 



Love my boy, my Gavel, my Gav-Man…………… Always in My Heart. Love, Mom. (P.S. I know you realize you were one of my favorites). 




















_Love you G-Man_









_The powerful you... _


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Aw Susan,

I'm so sorry. Gav sure had a great home life, a great pack to hang with, and a good home.

Even when we know they're having health issues, it doesn't make it any easier. 

Hugs from Central IL from the Atkinson pack....

Chris, Moira, Max, Sam, Rosie, Violet, Bus, Gypsum, Shadowspike and Tinkerbelle.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice tribute Susan... Sorry for your loss. Happy for your time together.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

God's speed Gavel...


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh Susan, I am so, so sorry for you. Your posts about Gavel have been some of my favorites here and on FB. Give your other dogs an extra smooch. Wishing lots of ball playing and happy dog days to Gavel!


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

What a heartbreaker. It is never easy to lose one. Very sorry for your loss Susan.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

So sorry for you.... Sending you prayers for strength and healing...


Richard


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

So sorry for your lose, may God be with you and your family. I wish they would out live us, they go so fast.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Beautiful tribute Susan
They are all special, some slightly more than others; and they always cross the rainbow bridge too soon

Godspeed Gavel


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

What a well written tribute to your dog..so sorry for your loss..


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Gavel was obviously loved and had a great life with you. Our lives are made better by having them so intertwined with us. I hope your memories of him lesson the pain of your loss. Wonderful pics, great story. 

All the birds you want Gavel.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so sorry that this day has come. A wonderful tribute to a wonderful dog. May the day come quickly when the tears are replaced by smiles when you think of Gavel. You were one of the special ones, Gavel. Good boy.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful tribute. RIP Gavel


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Beautiful tribute. We are so sorry for your loss.

Marty & Lesa


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice tribute... They are gone too quickly. You were lucky to have each other.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Thank you for a glimpse into your world with Gavel! May he bring order to your court forever!


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh Susan, I'm so, so, sorry. I know your pain.
Time to rest now, Gavel....what a good dog, what a good boy. 

You were well loved. Nothing is more important than that.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Susan Such a nice tribute. So sorry for your loss. Take care!


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Lovely tribute to a well loved friend. I shed a tear for both of you. We do miss them, don't we? Bill


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

So sorry Susan... It has been obvious how much he meant to you. Damn, why is the road always so short...... Sharing a tear in CA for Gavel.....


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

My condolences to all who loved Gavel, what a full and happy life, but as always, far too short. Godspeed, Gavel.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Susan

I am so sorry for your loss of Gavel.

The tributes written for these wonderful dogs always cause a lump in my throat.
Gavel, I'm sure, had a wonderful life with you.

Condolences from the Bakers.

Gooser


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Susan. A beautiful tribute to a wonderful friend.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Susan-I know how hard these last few months have been for you. I pray your wonderful memories bring you peace. Godspeed Gavel I am sure you have a tennis ball in your mouth right now.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Susan, I am terribly sorry to hear of Gavel's passing. It is just an extremely tough tough time that is all there is to it. Prayers sent


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Susan, 
Words wont help, but we are so sorry for your loss of Gav-man. He truly never met a stranger! I can still see him looking at me, saying, "you're gonna open this door ain't cha?"

RIP Gavel, and take the fast way to that flyer big man!!!

Tim, Shannon, Bones & Ziggy


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

So sorry for your loss Susan. The Gav-man sounds like he was a great dog with a lot of heart. God speed!


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this Susan  Sounds like Gavel was a heck of a dog.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Lots of wonderful memories.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Gavel. The tribute you wrote totally expresses the feelings we have for our dogs......Wonderful memories that are at times hard to swallow. Godspeed Gav.


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear - you will always have the great memories.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

With tears in my eyes as I read your lovely tribute to Gavel, I want to wish you the most sincere condolences in the loss of your precious Gavel. Cherish the memories and they will get you through the current pain. Have been there several times.

Arleen


----------



## Ken Youngs (Feb 11, 2011)

Susan so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing Gavs story. He sounded like a one in a million! I hope all is well with Mr. Ruckus.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

he was a nice dog. so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Susan, my heart is breaking for you. I loved your beautiful tribute to Gavel, and the photos spoke volumes. Godspeed, Gavel...and {{{hugs}}} to you, Susan.


----------



## DukDog (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like he had a Great life. Remember all the good times. Till you meet again, take care.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm sorry Susan


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

So sorry Susan, Godspeed Gavel


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

RIP Gavel... Lot’s of Tennis Balls and 250+ long marks to keep your bright eyes wide and your fun spirit very busy. 

So sorry for your loss Susan. Tears & prayers from SC. ~ Danielle and the Blackfoot “pack”


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

So sorry Susan, Im sure he has his ball and having lots of fun in Heaven.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Susan great recap of your buddy he was blessed just as you! Chad


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Good boy, good boy, good boy Gav.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I too am sorry for your loss. He was a fine looking dog and obviously lived a good life.


----------



## Cthomas (Sep 21, 2003)

Susan,
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

My heart is just breaking for you Susan. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry Susan. He sounds like a wonderful companion.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*

So sorry for your loss!!

Aaron*


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Susan, So sorry to hear of your loss of Gavel. What an awesome tribute about your Gav-Man!


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Susan,

What a wonderful tribute to Gavel, he sounds like my kinda dog. You will always cherish his memories in your heart as long as you live, and then someday he will be right beside you again, making you laugh like always. 

They are NEVER with us long enough, but they ARE with us always.

With Sympathy,
Earlene


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

Wonderful tribute! Tears are flowing for both of you...... so very sorry for your loss.

My deepest condolences.

Chuck Ward


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Susan, my heart truly breaks for you. A dog with a sense of humor is priceless. 
Please know you're in my prayers.
God Bless You,
Becky


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Well done , Gavel...rest now


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Great tribute Susan. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Nothing I can say to ease your pain, but what you wrote had me one of many in tears. Gavel clearly wasn't a commodity, but a dog you loved. He got to prove himself in the field and make you proud-nobody will convince me that they don't know when they've made you happy. Best of all he was allowed his personality just being a regular old dog at home. What a wonderful life you gave him and I'm genuinely sorry you had to let him go.

M


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Susan,

So sorry to read about Gavel, I remember him well.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

What a beautiful tribute to Gavel. I'm sorry for your loss...but what wonderful memories you will always have.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Great Tribute. Please accept my condolensces. Harry


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice tribute.. Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

What a wonderful gift, a great dog, who had a terrific life. 

How lucky are we, us mere humans.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

I am very sorry Susan... My heart goes out to you.
I feel fortunate to have met all your dogs.
That is the best about this sport....
A very touching tribute... You were blessed
Sylvia


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Susan. What a loving tribute to Gavel. R.I.P. Gavel- may all your birds be flyers.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

I have struggled mightily to come up with my paean to Gavel. Where to start? He was such a wonderful animal in so many ways. But if ever a dog truly had a sense of humor, it was Gavel. I was brand new to the game when I met him: he was all shiny black coated, big and muscled up, in his prime - and one silly guy, said in the most affectionate way. He had a joy about him that was infectious, no matter what the training or test... or even a set up that required correction.... He would go through the exercise, accept the correction, redouble his effort to achieve what was needed....and then gallop back to the line and onward to Susan's truck as if he was saying "well, that's done and over, and I'm good with that..... but now where's lunch?" 

I always thought he would be the perfect poster child for the company that makes all the "Life is Good" clothing and gear. 

That was Gav's motto and should be his epitaph: "Life is Good".

And he made "Life is Good" for me, just to know him. My heart truly aches that he's gone. It was an honor to feed him a home-made "sammich" a few weeks ago when we took him on a little pheasant hunt in Wisconsin and give him that thrill (of the bird hunt, not the baked ham & cheese on multigrain) while he could still enjoy it. 

I just wish he was around so I could make him one more "sammich"......

God speed Gav, God speed. When it's my time to break free of these earthly tethers, the only place I want to go to is one where you, Chance, Nate, Aggie and all the rest are there to greet me. If that doesn't happen, there is no Heaven. Of that I am sure.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss. What a wonderful dog and a wonderful journey the two of you shared. RIP Gavel.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

My condolences.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> That was Gav's motto and should be his epitaph: "Life is Good".
> 
> .


This truly was Gav's motto.... 

A big thank you goes out to all of Gavel's friends and mine, who have called, sent condolences, and expressed their sadness on the loss of Gavel. To say it is quieter around the house is an understatement. He was not a noisy dog, but his presence in the house was voluminous. The outpouring of sympathy during this time is greatly appreciated. 

We will love you forever Gavel!

Please go and hug your dogs tonite, make them a "sammich", toss them their favorite ball or toy, or give them an extra pat from us....


----------



## Jen Marenich (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice tribute to such a special boy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

" ... and all of your other friends who have shed a tear with me today. "

Susan, 

Just saw this today, and wanted you to know ... I did too. 

Chris


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bullets Dad said:


> " ... and all of your other friends who have shed a tear with me today. "
> 
> Susan,
> 
> ...


thanks Chris.... he was a good boy. It's been 3 weeks, and we miss him. We always will.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Ah man I am all watery eyed. It's the special ones we remember forever and I mean forever. Prayers for you and your memories to be vivid for years to come. So Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your beloved Gavel. Very nice tribute. Take care.


----------



## tenbears (Jun 15, 2004)

*Gavel*

So very sorry to hear of your loss...I know your heart is always touched by these four legged friends...Mike Judas


----------



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

Susan we are so sorry to hear the news. He was a special guy. He was lucky to have such a great mom. God bless


----------

